# DHCP server issue on Cyberoam UTM CRing50



## linuxmantra (Nov 6, 2014)

I am trying to create two subnet 

SubetNet1- 10.0.30.50-10.0.30.128 (VLAN 30)

SubetNet2- 10.0.200-10.0.200.254 (Vlan 30)

To two different LAN port of Cyberoam CRing50. I have one cisco switch to each port of LAN port of Cyberoam Firewall. The default VLAN of both the switch is 30, but DHCP for subnet1 working fine while DHCP for subnet2 is not working. Can you please guide me if I am something wrong here

Can we not have two dhcp leases for same VLAN.

Thanks
Vishesh Kumar


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

With the same vlan you have no vlans. They are one and the same.

How is the subnet 2 dhcp server connecting to the switch? Its port on vlan 30?


----------

